# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  [Tip]New RAF mount!

## EcHoEs

There's gonna be a new RAF mount soon, which will be replacing the zebra.
Not sure, but I think you have to make new RAF (link to your account and buy original WoW)
So if you want zebra, get it now, because in few days we will get this : 






> Beginning in just a few days, players who participate in the Recruit-A-Friend program will receive a whole new reward for showing a friend the ropes in Azeroth: the X-53 Touring Rocket, a two-seater flying mount that automatically increases its speed as your mount skill improves (up to 310% speed if you already have a 310% mount). The X-53 will be replacing the current Zhevra mount reward, which is retiring from the Recruit-A-Friend business after a good run. If you've already claimed a Zhevra (or claim one prior to the change), you'll be able to hang on to it, of course. We'll have more details on the new Recruit-A-Friend mount once it becomes available.


Credits : Wow.com and WoW forums

----------


## Zeroi9

Wow...... awesome flying mount. This makes me want to start WoW again.

----------


## alj03

Double-turbo seated power zomg Rocket!

----------


## Freefall552

And the good part is, that it's a passenger mount and if you have a 310% it will also become 310%.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trollblod

Gief source please. : )

----------


## Freefall552

> Gief source please. : )


It's on the front page of mmochamp! :wave:

----------


## Reflection

Credits : Wow.com and WoW forums

I'm guessing it's on the wow.com frontpage...

----------


## EcHoEs

World of Warcraft - English (NA) Forums -> New Recruit-A-Friend Mount Coming Soon

----------


## Trollblod

Thanks ^^.

----------


## dush91

ffs i just got the dam zebra now this comes out =.=""" *sigh x 12319023819283*

----------


## xmanlevel

lol glad to hear that

----------


## Flawl

Also, if you have an unclaimed zebra (like me), and you prefer this ****awesome badass submarine-wannabe of a flying rocket over the damn ol' zebra; SAVE YOUR ZEBRA. DO NOT CLAIM IT, as unclaimed zebras _will_ be replaced by rockets, when the change is out.

----------


## TheDefile

So i have a question..

If i recruit a new friend... and he downloads the client and uses the guest cd key. and then goes out and buys a 2 month game card.

would that then reward the r-a-f mount to my account?

or would he have to buy a $20 reiail copy of wow first before adding the gamecard?

----------


## nialnees

LOL when i first saw that mount i was sure that it would drop from a new uber hard boss if you nuke it with over 9000 helpers remaining...

Too bad that the only passenger flying mount in game will be available only for players that can afford buying another wow, gamecard etc.

----------


## Trollblod

Wait... isn't this the TGC mount? O_o

----------


## Confucius

:Big Grin:  this is so awesome, thanks for share.

----------


## Danne206

This looks WAY better then that ugly zhevra.

----------


## Sargosm

Taking your friend on a ride on your rocket, what could be better?  :Frown: 6):

----------


## ketrish

this is why i was in rush to make raf on my own either than looking for some1 to buy vanilla + pp  :Wink:

----------


## Torryko

This rocket rocks! Time to make some imaginary friends...

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

friggin sweet!

----------


## Jeddy

It has been put back longer.

----------


## Awesomazing

For a RAF mount, that looks pretty awesome.

----------


## Xarai

This makes me wanna give my friend money to buy some game time haha.

----------


## Thunderofnl

me gets mount ASAP

----------


## hoosier1

> So i have a question..
> 
> If i recruit a new friend... and he downloads the client and uses the guest cd key. and then goes out and buys a 2 month game card.
> 
> would that then reward the r-a-f mount to my account?
> 
> or would he have to buy a $20 reiail copy of wow first before adding the gamecard?


He has to buy a retail copy because he needs to upgrade from the trial to the real game and then add game time even if he does not buy a 2 month card you still get 1 month extra game time for him just buying the game. He also has to buy 1 month subscription for you to get 30 days play time. I dont know if it has to be a gamecard or a subscription.

----------


## abhorsenjay

Why can't engineers have a mount like this =(

----------


## nogfog

Engineers have awesome-looking flying-machine. Just like gnomes in WC2/3, perfect for RP'ing but too bad that only 1 seat. Thus RAF rocks!  :Smile:

----------


## Hewit

It's a pretty awesome mount I have 3 of them now lol. It's fun to have people in your party jump on and you fly up really high then boot them off the mount as they fall to their death lol.

----------


## Noituri

I had few raf mounts left on my account. I was on break from WoW at spring. Noticed the new mount on frontpage, and tried if I can still use my old raf mount rewards (from over year ago), and they worked  :Smile:

----------


## ramble

this mount roxx

----------

